# BLM/Forestry



## mrsteam21 (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with putting bees on public land? Is it worth doing? And if so what were the hoops you had to jump through?

I contacted the ranger station in my area and found them to be extremely ignorant about bees. They had all kinds of concerns (harm to the environment, displacing other insects, introducing a *“NEW”* species, public endangerment, and attracting every bear in the forest.)

I think maybe not enough oxygen, or a little to isolated from human kind. What do you think?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Oh good, I see I am not alone. The BLM seems to be the way to go. The Forest Service Head Ranger I talked to said "We can't allow you to put bees on the land because you would be denying other citizens the use of the land the bees are sitting on." I stated that the White River National Forest, the biggest National Forest in the Nation has millions of acres and I was only looking to fence off a 25x25 ft section to keep bears out and that if people wanted to they could go play with the bees, I didn't care. He was firm that the actually piece of land the hive was sitting on would not be available for other citizens. As you can see the conversation got no where. Also for nature people he had absolutely no clue about bees, their benefits to the land or anything else other then "they can sting you."

I do know people that have hives on NFS land, but they got their permits years ago when things were easier. Now I think it is very difficult, mainly because it would require an actual decision to be made and that is not allowed in Govt. work.


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

I encountered the same thing with the FS. My question was how could they allow grazing by cows but not bees. The cows are not native species and they occupy space on the landscape. Somehow that was different.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I keep bees in the springtime on both BLM and Forest service property. I had to fill out paperwork, jump through a few hoops and pay a fee every year but I got permission.


----------



## mrsteam21 (Jan 27, 2008)

when i mentioned catle his response was "yea but catle have been grazing on fs land for over 100 years." and also if what i was doing was for profit then it would not be fair to everyone else. WHAT DO YOU THINK THE CATLE RANCHERS ARE DOING? DEFENITLY NOT RASING CATLE FOR FREE!!!!!! and his single bigest concern was that if i had bees on FS land then it will cause bears to be a problem for the public. Amazing these are the people who are in charge of *OUR* public lands


----------



## mrsteam21 (Jan 27, 2008)

pahvantpiper said:


> I keep bees in the springtime on both BLM and Forest service property. I had to fill out paperwork, jump through a few hoops and pay a fee every year but I got permission.


I have been talking to Uinta-Wasatch-Cache National Forest they are just plain dumb. What ranger district did you go though? maybe I can find someone there with a brain.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I live in Millard county and work through the station in Fillmore. If that doesn't help let me know and I'll try to get more specifics.

-Rob


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

If you are getting nowhere with the tree hugger and they are not giving reasonable answers to your questions ... the well we have never done this before, and really don't have the time to fool around with this mentality then... get hold of your states congressman or the states senator have them open a ( Congressional inquire ) and trust me Federal employees don't like Congressional
it can bee done there has to bee a want high enough up on the food chain
be persist and stubborn it;s going to take time

It can be done I did it it took 2 years ...you own a part of that land and besides its a good neighborer policy


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>I contacted the ranger station in my area and found them to be extremely ignorant about bees. They had all kinds of concerns (harm to the environment, displacing other insects, introducing a “NEW” species, public endangerment, and attracting every bear in the forest.)

>>yea but catle have been grazing on fs land for over 100 years." and also if what i was doing was for profit then it would not be fair 


YOu guys got to be kidding!? What a riot


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

In the Angeles National forest, there is a bee yard nearly every air mile apart if there is a road to get there. Some yard will have 400 hives on a good wet year. The sites a valuable and you have to wait for someone to die to get one. I do not know if AHPA has a officer that coordinates public lands problems in other states but in CA we have a public lands position in CSBA. This is our policy. If a govt. official gives you the types of answers as stated above, ask for their written policy. Get his/her name. Ask who their superior is. BLM and National forest is supposed to be managed as multiple use. BLM and Forest is managed by the DEPT> OF AGRICULTURE! Bears is no reason. With a good bear fence used from the begining and bears will not learn about the good stuff in a bee hive. Your State or County Farm Bureau should support you also. Hope this helps. Don't take no for a answer.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> Now I think it is very difficult, mainly because it would require an actual decision to be made and that is not allowed in Govt. work.




Too funny! Unfortunately too true.
I work for the USDA and I see this now and then. Someone runs across a scenario they haven't seen before and they don't have the nuggets to make a decision. If they make a positive decision (say yes) it will LIKELY get them in trouble down the road with someone higher up who didn't like the decision.

On another note: I just asked the Colorado Division of Wildlife if I could put some hives on some local SWAs. They said sure if my activities didn't interfere with any annual access rules, but it would cost a minimum of $100 or 5% of the gross income from the "operation". 
'Tis a bit steep IMO but I'm still considering it. 

BTW, BLM is under US Dept. of Interior, not USDA. Not much difference, just different bosses.


----------

